# Deer Creek Jan 24th updated



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I got up at 5am to get a early start today
and got in to big of a hurry to get to Deer
Creek and got a speeding ticket. Bye the time 
I got on the Ice it was 7:20 and still dark. The one 
Person to get there before me looked alot like jat83
with a blue sled, Im still not sure if it was him.
The only sun I seen all day was the sun rise.









Anyway from 7:30am to 10:00am it was non stop action.
Both poles were moving almost the whole 2 1/2 hours.
I met two guys from Heber Sunday when I was fishing 
with bdub and they showed me the spot they always use,
and it seemed to work. I stayed with the small green jigs
tiped with a worm in 8 feet of water and I caught a 16,14,
13,two 12 inch and two 10 inch dinks.








3 Males and 4 females. I had a half a dozen nice Bows lost 
at the hole and everyone on the Ice heard of my loss -#&#*!- 
I had to many hit and miss's to count and after 10:00 am
all bits stopped other then 2 more lost at the hole and two 
more that got away, I stayed until 1:00pm and Talked to 
some others that wished for some more action.
Same fish cleaned up....No pic's of the Dinks and smaller ones.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

not to bad just another day of fun at the lake i see good to see you can still catch fish and its still producing good


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



bigboybdub said:


> not to bad just another day of fun at the lake i see good to see you can still catch fish and its still producing good


It's nice not to be Fishing next to your Boys pole for once, so I can catch a few :O||:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Nice work and beautiful pics!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

hey those kids poles are amazing they actually atract the fish i swear im going to get me my own for backpacking i think


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Nice! I wish I would have been fishing instead of working today :lol:

I do have a blue sled that I used to use, but it was for sledding and I learned quickly that sledding sleds don't make good ice fishing sleds! :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

is that an "easy read tape" wow those easy reads crack me up and they confuse me more than anything gives me blurry vision and headaches


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



bigboybdub said:


> is that an "easy read tape" wow those easy reads crack me up and they confuse me more than anything gives me blurry vision and headaches


I could start using the Thermos again


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Yeah, I like the Thermos!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I like the tape... makes em look bigger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Elkoholic (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

What area of the lake were you fishing and how thick was the ice?
Going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

the best part of the lake with the most ice is out by charlston where the river comes into the lake its around 6-8 inches of ice just fish near the bottom saturday and sunday we were in about 10 feet of water and i got some good hits out there im thinking of going back on thursday or hitting strawberry


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I was right in front of the inlet today on about 6 inches of ice and 8 feet of water.
There were a lot of people further out that were moving around alot and I didn't notice
a lot of fish being caught out there but, over the weekend they were doing good out there
so you never know.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



blueboy22 said:


> I got up at 5am to get a early start today
> and got in to big of a hurry to get to Deer
> Creek and got a speeding ticket. Bye the time
> I got on the Ice it was 7:20 and still dark. The one
> ...


I was the one that beat you there, I been reading on here the past couple weeks now I wonder who is out there. I saw you getting some action this morning.

I pulled in 5 this morning in just over 2 hrs, till I had to leave and get to work. 
It was a great sunrise...
Here is the sunrise shot I got this morning too.... 
http://www.wesleyaston.com/january2010/05.html

I hope to get back up there Friday morning about the same time...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Wes you take a nice picture. Im going up again Saturday for sure and Thursday or Friday depending on the weather. It's Great to see you get some fish.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Wow, that is a great picture!


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Nice Catch! Sounds like you had a lot of fun! I should go to Deer Creek more often. Its just a couple minutes away.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

That was an awesome picture of the sunset!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



blueboy22 said:


> Wes you take a nice picture. Im going up again Saturday for sure and Thursday or Friday depending on the weather. It's Great to see you get some fish.


I am thinking of either hitting up DC or Echo this Saturday very early in the AM


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I went back up this morning and used White tube jigs and a white jig thingie from 6;30 t0 7;30 and never got one bit. So I put on my trusty Green jigs and never even made it to the bottom and was gettings hits. Some older guys that were by me were catching them on PB and Rat finkies. I'm going back up tomorrow and Saturday I had my 4 fish by 8:30am and came home and pigged out on Fish dinner again Ymmmm.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Well I plan on being back up there tomorrow about 7 myself, taking a friend who has never been ice fishing before. See if he freezes :twisted:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I'm leaving right now, maybe I'll see you there. Hoping to get a 18 inch soon


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



blueboy22 said:


> I'm leaving right now, maybe I'll see you there. Hoping to get a 18 inch soon


I bet you'll get one this week! Seems like you have narrowed down some good bait and tactics with all the success you have had this past week! I might come up saturday if I don't end up at Echo, I guess we'll see what happens! Good luck!


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I saw you hitting some this morning, did you get that 18" 
My biggest was only 16"
as you can see it was a COLD morning!!
Might be going back this afternoon.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Thats so funny, I was looking for you. I was camped out 
in the -1 degree weather right here








I didn't get the 18 inch, but I got a 16 and 15 and 13 inch 
all between 8 and 9 oclock. I didn't even have a bit for the
first hour and a half and changed my jig from Green to Orange
then did really well on that until 9:30 when the bit just stopped
I left at 11:00.








I got up there at 6:25 and while I was ready to Drill my hole noticed
I forgot the worms again so had to run to 7 11 for worms and still got started
at 7:15


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



wes242 said:


> as you can see it was a COLD morning!!
> 
> Wesley..... that picture is AWESOME!!! Nice job!


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I had hits on a few different colors today, each pole had something different on it. And every pole saw some action. 
I am heading back up within the hour, hope I can get my Wife to pull something up so she won't hate ice fishing for good. So far she thinks she is bad luck, time to fix that!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Hoping to leave Orem at 1:00 with my dad. Maybe we'll run into a couple of ya. Can't find my radio, so I won't be able to talk to anyone on that. I'll be the one with a blue sled, and a fish camera.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

Nice pics! Seems like DC is pretty consistent lately


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

AH HA!

People I fish with thought i was dumb when I bought a Mr Jigger... I love to see picts where other people use it too 

-DallanC


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*



DallanC said:


> AH HA!
> 
> People I fish with thought i was dumb when I bought a Mr Jigger... I love to see picts where other people use it too
> 
> -DallanC


Hey I think they are cool, I was actually thinking of buying some!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I couldn't fish without my Mr. Jigger now, no way, no How 
I love them.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-2010*

I had a couple real slow days at DC, maybe I'll try a cherry bomb next outing.
has anyone heard about a green narrow lure with a little gold chain at the top?
They were doing well with those and it seems waxies are the ticket as mentioned
before. The Nightcrawlers are not getting bites for me anymore.








Mike caught these.








Bdub (sold his tent)








Seen two Eagles hanging out. This one taking a fish off the Hard deck.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-13 updated*

Nice pics! I like the one with the Eagle taking the fish!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-13 updated*

That Eagle had a friend who wanted to help eat the Fish but he was having nothing to do with it. So the other Eagle flew around us looking for his own Meal, Pretty impressive. To bad wes wasn't there on that day to click some Photo's, or maybe he was?. I couldn't zoom in on them.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-13 updated*

Hali make some lures with chains on them. Could that be them.

www.halilures.com


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek 1-5-13 updated*

Thats them, chains on the bottom not the top. caught 9 to my one.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

I realize this may be getting old for some of you -O\__- so,
I'll make this Quick. DC was hot this morning earlyI had
Three nice Bows on the deck and a 17 inch Brown that
A guy next to me gave me. I had three get away at the
Hole, one of them Broke my Line. I was using a Green 
Paddle bug and small Green jig tiped with Wax Worm.
I left at 9 am with four Fish all nice. No Males or Dinks.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Nice! You've been kickin' butt up at DC the last couple of weeks! I think Bigboybdub and I will have to come fish with you again, that was a fun day!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Looks like it was alot of fun. It also looked like it was a cold foggy morning on the cam. I hope I can pull up some nice sized trout this week end sometime.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Now I am itching to get out of the office! Thanks for the report

The Coach


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*



blueboy22 said:


> I realize this may be getting old for some of you -O\__- so,
> I'll make this Quick. DC was hot this morning earlyI had
> Three nice Bows on the deck and a 17 inch Brown that
> A guy next to me gave me. I had three get away at the
> ...


I'll be out there nice and early tomorrow and your post has me way stoked! What part of the lake were you fishing at?


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

I was going to go up this morning before work but I got sick.. Stupid flu!
Looks like it was a good morning, can't wait for next weekend to make it up there for some more fishing.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Deer Creek has always been a good producer of plump Trout.
I likes it a lot.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Dang I gotta get up there and try DC. I've never ice fished there, but all these little fatties you guys are posting make me itch. Just a side note, it is illegal to donate fish to anyone at the lake. I'm not sure if you could get in trouble for receiving such a donation from someone, but DC has been known to have park rangers now and again. Thanks for the report :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*



JAT83 said:


> Nice! You've been kickin' butt up at DC the last couple of weeks! I think Bigboybdub and I will have to come fish with you again, that was a fun day!


+1 I'm there


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

I am going up to DC on Monday...hope to see some of you out. If anyone wants to meet up that'd be cool.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

where at are you planning on going at the dc?


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Blueboy22.. Thanks for letting me have your holes I caught 3 more fish and missed a couple.. My buddy got the skunk hahahaha!!!!! Nice meeting you till next time..


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Probably around charleston, across by the railroad. We will be in a Shappell Tent.

Anybody have any luck with shiners at DC? Seems like mealworms have been the ticket. When you use a shiner, do you just use it to tip your tackle like a worm? Or is there another way that you rig up a minnow?


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Went over to Deer Creek while me and my girls were up visiting my mom in Heber. In 3 hours we landed 12 fish between 4 people. It was a blast. Salmon eggs, night crawlers, mealworms, small jigs, paddle bugs, and cheese seemed to do alright haha.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*



triumph said:


> Blueboy22.. Thanks for letting me have your holes I caught 3 more fish and missed a couple.. My buddy got the skunk hahahaha!!!!! Nice meeting you till next time..


That makes me feel good you did well triumph, I never go wrong in that spot. You better watch it or you'll turn into a Ice fisherman -|\O-


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Nice, I hope to have the same success tomorrow morning! Anyone know how the ice is by the island?


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*



JAT83 said:


> Nice, I hope to have the same success tomorrow morning! Anyone know how the ice is by the island?


We fished by the Island last saturday and there was at least 6"-8" of ice. It was really slow though. I only landed one nice rainbow and that was it. My friend walked around to see if anyone was having success and we only found one other person by the island out of like twenty groups that had also caught a fish. Pretty slow day, but it seems like other places on the lake were pretty hot!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 15th updated*

Good to know, I keep thinking of moving around but maybe I'll stick to my favorite hole.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

Some slush on DC. But still pulling out some fatties (5).
Early was good with a Green Shrimpo, Later close to
Noon was good with Green Paddle Bug Both tiped with
Wax worm in 8-9 feet.








I was at Charleston again and there was only 7 of us
fishing there and everyone went home Happy.








There were 2 ole Boys I see there all the time catching
a lot of nice Bows with a Buffet of Pink Ratso tipped with
A nightcrawler followed by a small ball of Orange PB.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

Nice fish!!!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

There were 2 ole Boys I see there all the time catching
a lot of nice Bows with a Buffet of Pink Ratso tipped with
A nightcrawler followed by a small ball of Orange PB.

I have done well in the past balling up a small piece of powerbait and injecting it inside tube jigs as an attractant. It dawned on me to do this when I ran out of or forgot my smelly jelly one day. Just thought I would throw that out here too.. still tip whit worms after inserting the PB :wink:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

Iv thought of doing that myself one time, thanks for the tip


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

I'm heading up there in the morning with some family I'm going to have to try it out I'm taking my dad and brother who have never really been ice fishing I just want them to get into some fish


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

Id like to go tomorrow too, depends on how much snow there is. Might have to stay home and shovel snow at the Apartments and homes I have to take care of. I got a Shelter today and Set it up in my Kitchen 10 minutes ago haha, and can't wait.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

i dont care about the weather im going either way my dad called me a little bit ago trying to call it off i told him thats fine im going anyway i dont care


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Deer Creek Jan 21th updated*

We are heading up in a little while, can't let a little snow stop us. My brother drove down from idaho yesterday just to come fishing with me. Now to knock them dead!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Saturday was a slush fest, I pulled out 7 Bows between 12 and 13 
inches and lost 3 or 4 more. so it was fun fishing, just not walking.
Here's my new Shelter where I worked my magic on the unsuspecting
Fishy's. *Note the snow with slush








You've seen these before








Inside. Green Paddle and Green Shrimpo tipped with Waxie again.
Although Pink was working too Saturday








Other Shelters, including Bdub's out there also in Red








I kept 4 of the biggest to eat tomorrow with the Family over


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice to finally see you there. It took a while for us to hit some more. I had one and that was it till we moved out past everyone else into a little deeper, then I caught 3 more about 15 inches. It was slow for us though. My dad and brother each only caught 1.

Today my bro and I hit Rainbow Bay and once I got down to the bottom I started hitting the perch. I got 7 before my brother even got one bite. Had a few trout hits and hooked one at about 16 inch. The perch were all small, more like bait sized!










The 2 day total.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, glad to see you got into some Perch. I'm thinking some time this week of trying further South and deeper.


----------

